# Televisor SONY parpadea la imagen



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Hola amigos del foro, tengo un problema con un televisor marca SONY KV-2140RWP

El problema que tiene es que de un momento a otro empezó a parpadear la imagen, pensé que era un problema en la antena, pero luego de verificar, me di cuenta que era una falla interna.

aun no le he echo ningún analices es por eso que antes de empezar quisiera que alguien me de alguna idea.
dando mas detalles puedo decir que hay beses que el problema empieza inmediatamente al encender el tv, pero hay otras beses que enciende bien y en cualquier momento empieza a parpadear la imagen, es como si se quisiera ir el canal, y hay beses que se va y luego regresa, y también hay momento en que el tv deja de parpadear y queda normal. y al otro día empieza lo mismo. el problema solo es en tv, por que cuando se cambia a VIDEO todo esta normal.
gracias por sus comentarios.

saludos


----------



## Jaime Pardo (Jul 13, 2012)

Revisa soldaduras frias, sobre todo en el sintonizador, a ver como te va.


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Jul 13, 2012)

GRACIA lo tendré en cuenta, voy a empezar por allí...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 13, 2012)

Amigo, la firma SONY como algunas otras, utilizan el sistema de deteccion de corriente de haz catodico (IK), cuando ese mecanismo falla o el CRT esta agotado presenta ese sintoma.


----------

